# Smoke Rings



## Ragnarok (Dec 31, 2001)

Can they be blown, and can any of you fine peoples do it? I gave up my illegal drug ways (just the herb, nothing else) but I could practice on something like coffee grinds. It would just be a neat trick to show people.


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 31, 2001)

I used to be able to make rings when I smoked.


----------



## Asha'man (Jan 1, 2002)

How about ships? 

Asha'man


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 1, 2002)

Heh, that's a good part in the movie..
I think you have to inhale the smoke and keep it in your mouth, then pucker up your lips so they make an 'o'-shape, and let a small breath out. But I dunno, I've still got a few years till I can smoke..


----------



## Obbit Trifill (Jan 3, 2002)

*Not bragging, but*

I can blow rings on a really cold, calm day. Top that, Ragnarok!


----------



## Wizdon (Jan 3, 2002)

Wow, that sounds cool, I gotta practice when winter comes around. Summer is a month through.


----------



## Telchar (Jan 3, 2002)

Smoke rings isn't to hard.. If it isn't to windy that is.. But want to try something hard? Make the rings go through each other.. That's not easy, as the air that carries one rings has the tendensy to dissolve the others..


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 3, 2002)

*Easy*

Been doing it for years (smoke rings). It's so easy it's boring now. Kinda out of fashion too. I only do it at home.

Try a smoke square anyone?

   
JoA


----------



## Halasían (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 15, 2022)

Now _here's _a thread overdue for revival! 😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Halasían (Nov 15, 2022)

Just come riding through with some fresh leaf.
I have to give kudos for 'JanitorofAngmar' for an awesome username!


----------

